# Leserreporter für die Gamescom 2013



## Nikitaman (24. November 2012)

*Leserreporter für die Gamescom 2013*

Hallo liebe Communuty 
Diese Frage geht eher an die Moderatoren hier im Forum. Mich würde interessieren ob PCGH wieder Lesereporter für die 
nächste Gamescom sucht und ob dieses Mal vielleicht sogar etwas organisation reingebracht wird.
Mein Vorschlag wäre, dass sich aus den Leuten hier im Forum ein kleines Team bildet, diese sich 
absprechen und auf bzw. vor der Gamescom treffen , sich aufteilen, einen Bericht zusammen verfassen usw.
Dann könnte man einen schönen großen und ausführlichen Bericht veröffentlichen 
Lasst mal hören was ihr von dieser Idee haltet! 
MfG Nikita


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. November 2012)

*AW: Leserreporter für die Gamescom 2013*

Hi,

Leserreporter suchen wir natürlich wie immer - wenn ihr euch dazu absprecht, wäre das natürlich perfekt.


----------

